# Broadmoor Hospital for the Criminally Insane- 2013



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally set up. For some reason, I thought I had more props. (smiley) I've been building for two loooong years.. seems like there would be more to it. 

Thanks for looking. (smiley)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your house!

The dudes coming out the window and going up the tree are a hoot. The razor wire is a perfect finishing touch, the sign is beautifully done, and those orderlies are just too realistic for comfort:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Cathy, looks awesome!!! Wonder how many people will stay away from the fake razor wire thinking it is real?

My favorite item is the historical sign

Your hard work has paid off and the display boasts that. Well done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bravo! Bravo! Well worth the wait! Congrats on a horrifying display! Happy Haunting!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, you have a huge front yard! Everything looks great. I especially like the facade on the front porch.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Incredible, great setup.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So good to see it all come together! Looks fantastic as we knew it would! The prop bodies are so darn realisitic too. Great theme and execution (pun intended). Be sure to post some night shots. Love the nurse hanging out the window and I know I've commented on the facade before. Absolutley perfect!! The bar has been raised yet again!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You have done an amazing job on Broadmore Hospital, Cathy. The details really complete the effects. My favorite is the old lady in the wheelchair eating cockroaches for her snack. That roach in the mouth is perfectly gross. Nice job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love this haunt. It's creative and very well done. Everything adds to the story.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Cathy!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! Cathy, that is beyond awesome! the sign looks real,,, as do the props,,, this is totally amazing! wish I lived close enough to go thru it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Cathy, I am super impressed! You have put so much detail into each and every prop and I like how it all just flows together. Just the right amount of props in my opinion for drive-by patrons to take in and enjoy. Hope you weren't expecting a huge trick-or-treat crowd, because I think you just scared a few off. 

Would love to do a personal drive by. PM me your street name so I can check it out. I'm waiting for Clemson's fall break so my daughter can help put stuff out next weekend here. Once again, great job Cathy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It has been great watching the parts come together for this smashing display! Your details really make it! Kudos to you!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow ! I love this theme


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I love the sign! I was wanting to do something similar for my plague infested haunt, but it will have to wait....it must have taken months to complete it!! Great setup and it was creepy in the day, must be super creepy at night.


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

Love it. You dont see to many Psych halloween decor around.


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Loving all the details on the house espically!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I say CreepyCathy's insane asylum up close and personal today. The pictures don't do it any justice. You should see the time-consuming detail she put into every scene. She definitely has more passion than me as she labors year-round to put out such a spectacular setup. As for my procrastinating butt, I have one more week to get my display together so the TOTers don't pass me by. Great job Cathy and thoroughly a pleasure to finally meet you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats awesome Cathy!
I love the theme!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Your theme is wonderful Cathy! Is there more to the Broadmoor story we don't know? Can you post a close up of he historical sign too? Great job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone. (smiley)

SCEYEDOC- Thank you very much for the kind words and your generosity.  I would brag to everyone about the wonderful gifts you brought me, but they would just be green with envy.  That was so nice of you. You are one of the genuinely nicest people I have ever met. Was my pleasure to meet you. Mean that.  And I appreciate your encouraging words after I mentioned someone trying to 'break-in' to my asylum a couple of weeks ago. I'd seriously considered giving it all up. But, I kept thinking about what you said and I will continue to do this as long as my old, frail body allows it. Thank you very much for that. 

Mattimus - here is a close up. (smiley)


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You really took a theme and fleshed it out, and stayed true to it. And made a ton of props for it! Love the sign and fence -- and especially the head cage. Whatever they are called.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Insane! Love it! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bowing to the master! Stupendous as always!!!!!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I had been following your progress on the iron gate and I'm really, really impressed with how it looks. You should be very proud!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a fantastic haunt...I love everything about it!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

This is AWESOME! I love the door. Wow!!


----------

